# 2001 Waterman 18 resto



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I purchased this hull a little over 1.5 years ago as a spare time project. Someone commented on the original ad that they hoped for a build thread. Since I just sold the boat and people are bored at home I figured I would share some photos and maybe give some home builders/restorers some ideas. Enjoy!

This was the condition of the hull when I purchased it. It was a theft recovery and the side console had been ripped out. The boat had some minor damage and fading.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

My plan was to patch all holes that would not be used again, replace fuel cell, add on to cooler shelf to continue flat floor, expand bilge recess, piano hinge hatches and make the outboard opening hatches open aft, install compression latches, finish rod tubes, spray new skid and rebuild the boat with all new hardware and equipment.

Here is an illustration of routing out the core in the console and leaving the skin, adding new core and glassing both sides.
Also shown is the bilge expanding, and the stringers and floor glassing underside before gluing down and then the finished flat floor.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Next I flipped the hull and patched any holes or damage. I opted not to regel the running surface because most of the scratches sanded out. Started to look nice after the patches were done and the hull was sanded and buffed out.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I rebuilt the notches cut out for the bobs jack plate and had more patches after flipped back over. Then I patched and/or sanded and buffed out the deck, cockpit, and console. This is when I finished the rod tubes after removing the original rod holder grommets. I also built and installed a new console support after making a template from another Waterman. You can see in the hatch where I cut out the front shelf to remove the old cell.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I repainted the cockpit and lockers with cream awlgrip and then it was time to spray the skid. I went with moondust awlgrip to compliment the cream and break up the monochrome look. I installed the console and the new tank and was ready to rig. The tank is 18 gallon epoxy coated aluminum with neoprene strips keeping it from chafing the hull and bulkhead.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I thought it would look good with mostly black hardware, so I went with an Ongaro wheel which I thought was nicer than Edson. The original platform had a fold up backrest with legs on it. I cut the legs off and added a tab for stern light and powder coated it along with a console shelf that came with the boat, a yeti cup holder and the original transom plate. I used an aluminum optima holder for a cleaner look and installed LED black shark eyes, stern light, led in cockpit and all hatches, 1100GPH bilge, new lencos with auto retract. I installed the racor outside of the hatches to eliminate fuel smell.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Final touches were some hard mount 3" 2 tone cushions, decals, push pole holders and a used ramlin which got new brackets, hardware, and carpet for the bunks. There is a closeup of the cushion surface with a diamond embossed pattern.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Here is another shot of the cushions along with another custom touch. I added an under gunnel shelf for phones and such and opted for a dual USB charger over the cigarette lighter. The new owner said he planned to rig with a late model F70 which I had planned to do, but he had one lined up already. That should make for a nice complete package.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Damn, looks great. This looks like skiff shop job.


----------



## dbs1515 (Aug 21, 2013)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Work of art!

Post #3 is what I love about gelcoat.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Spectacular work.

I'll drop my hull off next week. Ok? Thanks.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Great Work! love to see these threads.


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

She's a beaut! Great work.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

awesome job!


----------



## Dylan Cibelli (Jan 14, 2018)

Looks great! Where did you come across this project? ...I've been after an old HB to restore for years now.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

It was in the classified section on this forum. I can start your boat next week shabby! Hope everyone is doing well in these strange times.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

What is this wizardry??


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

What shop did this work? It looks really good from photos.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

The shop is Deadrise


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

So sick man, love old boats getting new life.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

@open-fly


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Yeah, thanks for sharing. This is a breath of fresh air and what I look forward to reading when I come here.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

What place did the upholstery work? Great color choice. Would have been hard to let go.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Precision upholstery in port orange. Very happy and will use them again.


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Tommy awesome job boat looks great. Was the USB from Attwood or gemlux? looking for one of those. thanks


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I think it was blue sea


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks Tommy


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Great restoration, and even better if the buyer can find two stroke power. Otherwise a Tohatsu 50 or 60 would be the best engine fit on the old light weight skiff.


----------



## Chasingreds (Apr 1, 2019)

Absolutely amazing. I cannot even imagine getting to this skill level! Hopefully one day I'll get a workshop/space to try my own hand at it!


----------

